# Gatling Gun - Another one off the bucket list



## DaleH (Oct 27, 2021)

Here's something that was WAY cool! Albeit I didn't have enough ammo ... a 10-barreled 45-70 cartridge Colt Gattling Gun. Most interestingly, it was designed by a Doctor, who wanted it to be soooooooo deadly and terrifying as a 'weapon', that it would end all conflicts and wars. Well, how did that all work out, LOL?

Movie link = [media]youtube;zEN3jwfGFEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEN3jwfGFEY&feature=youtu.be[/media]

Uhhhhhh, no, it is not mine. Ten barrels to clean? Ha, no way!​

....


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2021)

That is just so cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ya know, there is an outfit that offers detailed plans, and even some pre-fab parts, to build your own in .22 rimfire.

Roger


----------



## humbertplug (Oct 9, 2022)

It looks and sounds really cool. Would love to have it in my house. It’s probably very heavy and expensive. Are there any modern replicas of such an old gun? And how much would one cost approximately?


----------



## humbertplug (Oct 10, 2022)

humbertplug said:


> It looks and sounds really cool. Would love to have it in my house. It’s probably very heavy and expensive. Are there any modern replicas of such an old gun? And how much would one cost approximately?


I’m a beginner in gun-owning and try to learn as much as possible. I started to look for a gun after a major media outrage against the second amendment. At first, got a nice Bergara BXR hunting rifle from walkeroutdoors.net, and now I want something for self-protection. 
What pistol or a small shotgun would you advise for someone who wants something simple and reliable to use?


----------



## DaleH (Oct 10, 2022)

humbertplug said:


> It looks and sounds really cool. Would love to have it in my house. It’s probably very heavy and expensive. Are there any modern replicas of such an old gun? And how much would one cost approximately?


The one shown is a replica that the owner, a machinist, had built. I asked him once and he said he'd sell it to me for $35,000!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 10, 2022)

humbertplug said:


> What pistol or a small shotgun would you advise for someone who wants something simple and reliable to use?


Pistol - I'd go for 2 if you can swing it, a 22LR to _learn how to shoot_, and relatively inexpensively at that, and a Sig 365 or S&W M&P9 Shield for daily carry.

Shotgun - Can't beat a pump action Mossberg 500, or the Stevens equivalent, to start out ...


----------



## KMixson (Oct 10, 2022)

That was probably $20.00 or more in ammo cost to shoot that right there. When you get into fast firing weapons, you look at it as money coming out of the barrel at supersonic speed. It can get expensive really quick.


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)

humbertplug said:


> I’m a beginner in gun-owning and try to learn as much as possible. I started to look for a gun after a major media outrage against the second amendment. At first, got a nice Bergara BXR hunting rifle from walkeroutdoors.net, and now I want something for self-protection.
> What pistol or a small shotgun would you advise for someone who wants something simple and reliable to use?


Unfortunately for us Canuks, handguns cannot be sold or passed down. Our oppressive Government feels only the criminal needs a gun for safety. You know, if only the criminal has a gun there won't be a shoot out just a shoot up. 
Go for a compact shotgun if it's to protect your home. You won't need one outside of the home because no one else has guns (except the bad guys). Maybe you'd be better off learning to duck and hide.


----------

